
PostmarketOS inches closer to letting you breathe new life into old phones - ollieparanoid
https://liliputing.com/2018/01/postmarketos-inches-closer-letting-breathe-new-life-old-phones.html
======
ollieparanoid
TL;DR: The postmarketOS Linux distribution is far from being usable as day to
day OS. But instead of just a demo interface, which was not suitable for
mobile devices, it runs KDE's Plasma Mobile, LuneOS UI (remember WebOS?),
Hildon (remember Maemo?), Gnome 3 and XFCE4 __on real devices __now. The
development process has been improved, so it 's even more fun to contribute to
this (when viewed from the inside) amazingly fast progressing project.

There's also the official blog post, which is kind of a long read. But it
talks about the progress that has been made in detail and with lots of photos
and some artwork: [https://postmarketos.org/blog/2017/12/31/219-days-of-
postmar...](https://postmarketos.org/blog/2017/12/31/219-days-of-
postmarketOS/)

In case you're wondering about the strange title ("219 days of postmarketOS",
this comes from the previous articles starting with "100 days of" and "50 days
of"). We decided to post some time after the 200th day, because wanted to
provide a better experience for the people who join the development, instead
of having something half baked, just to make a certain date. The previous post
is available here: [https://postmarketos.org/blog/2017/09/03/100-days-of-
postmar...](https://postmarketos.org/blog/2017/09/03/100-days-of-
postmarketos/)

